# Disminuir volumen que ingresa en la entrada auxiliar



## johnny1990 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola, soy Johnny1990. Mi problema básicamente es un Bluray Philiphs que (como muchos) no permite controlar el volumen.
Lo tengo conectado a la entrada AUXILIAR de un minicomponente Sony LBT-A17. *Quisiera poder reducir el volumen que está entrando al minicomponente ya que solo asi podría ecualizar el sonido con cierto margen*. Actualmente todo CD o MP3 que tiene el "volmen digital" muy al tope me trae problemas al sumarle la ecualización desde el minicomponente, básicamente distorsiona en todas las partes fuertes de las canciones.

Aquí dejo un gráfico que hice tomando todos los datos que me fueron posibles de los manuales (Bluray y minicomponente):


Por lo que avergue es posible poner un potenciómetro estereo en el medio del cable que une el bluray con el minicomponente, no tengo idea del valor del mismo. *De ser posible hacer esto les pido toda la presición posible en la respuesta asi puedo comprarlo con el nombre que me indiquen y soldarlo yo mismo*. Disculpen tantas demandas, soy muy novato en esto de la electrónica, lo que escribi en el grafico son datos que me preguntaron en la electrónica Bousas.
Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Mar 9, 2015)

Buenos días johnny1990

Si únicamente pretendes disminuir un poco el nivel de señal que llega a la Minicadena, no necesitas poner un Potenciómetro, lo puedes hacer poniendo una Resistencia en serie con el cable de señal, (en realidad necesirarás dos Resistencia, una por cada canal).

Ten en cuenta que solo necesitarás bajar un poco el nivel de señal y no necesitarás regularlo más veces.

El valor de la Resistencias lo puedes selecionar por el sistema de Prueba/error.

Compra dos Resistencias de 100KΩ, dos de 47KΩ, y dos de 22KΩ, empieza por las de 22KΩ, comprueba si el nivel ha bajado lo suficiente, ves probando hasta que se solucione el problema.

Las resistencias, compralás de 1/8 de vatio, no necesitarás que sean más grandes, de esta forma las podrás montar dentro del conector RCA.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2015)

Como alternativa del comentario de @miguelus

1) Coloca momentáneamente un potenciómetro. 
2) Ajusta hasta lograr el valor de señal deseado.
3) Retira el potenciómetro sin mover el eje del mismo.
4) Mide con multímetro el divisor de tensión que quedó en el potenciómetro, son 2 resistencias.
5) Arma 2 divisores de tensión con los valores obtenidos, uno para cada canal son 4 resistencias.
6) Coloca el divisor 
7) Disfruta de tu realización


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 9, 2015)

Muy probablemente tengas que llegar a implementar lo que te sugirieron, pero existe un último intento para ver si es posible evitar esa red de atenuación externa:

Si en tu ecualización existen acentuaciones de ganancia en determinadas frecuencias (ganancias positivas o por encima de 0 dB), se pueden dejar las bandas que acentuás en 0 dB (sin ganancia) y atenuar en la misma proporción de la acentuación el resto de las bandas (las que no van acentuadas).

Ejemplo en ecualizador gráfico de tres bandas y acentuación/atenuación de + - 12 dB:

Supongamos que originalmente existía una acentuación de + 12 dB en los graves y en los agudos, mientras que los medios quedaban sin acentuar ni atenuar (en 0 dB):

o - o (+ 12 dB)
- - -
- o - (0 dB)
- - -
- - - (- 12 dB)

La nueva propuesta sería colocar los graves y los agudos en 0 dB y atenuar los medios en 12 dB:

- - - (+ 12 dB)
- - -
o - o (0 dB)
- - -
- o - (- 12 dB)

Gráficamente, consistiría en desplazar todo el "dibujo" que definen las perillas del ecualizador de modo que la banda menos acentuada "toque" la zona de la mayor atenuación posible que otorgue el ecualizador (en el ejemplo: los medios deben estar en - 12 dB).

Siempre que el equipo así lo permita, ya que existen ecualizaciones programadas en determinados modelos que no permiten realizar esto mismo que te sugiero probar.

Saludos

PD: si lo podés implementar exitosamente, este método te permite una mejor relación de señal a ruido que los otros propuestos, como también un menor deterioro de los agudos principalmente.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

La idea que propone diegomj1973 es correcta pero... para poder realizarla necesitarías de instrumental, al menos de un Osciloscopio, de un Generador de Audio, y a ser posible de un Medidor de Audio (que midiera en dB,s).
Las propuestas anteriores son fáciles de realizar y dado la pequeña atenuación necesaria, la banda pasante no se vería afectada.

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2015)

Con los datos expuestos 2V de salida y 0.3V de sensibilidad lo que signifia que deberias hacer un divisor por 6.66. 
Con dos resistencias una de 18k y la otra de 3k3, tendrias valores adecuados.
la de 3.3 entre la entrada y masa y la de 18k entre el reproductor y la entrada del minicomponente.


----------



## johnny1990 (Mar 9, 2015)

Gracias miguelus, Fogonazo, generadiegomj1973 y pandacba por sus prontas respuestas.

Me parece que puede servir la opción que me dicen de las resistencias.

Debería pedir por ejemplo:

- 2 resistencias de 18KΩ de 1/8 de vatio y colocar uno en el cable de señal y otro en la masa. (y hacerlo también con el otro canal, asi serian 4 en total).

De ser un potenciómetro podría ser uno de 47KΩ logarítmico y estereo??? Podría quemar algo si me animo a hacerlo??? Porque no me recomendaron la opción del potenciómetro siendo regulable?? Tiene una pérdida de señal mayor??

Gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia


PD: pandacba, no entendí bien dónde me dijiste que coloque las resistencias. Entendi que una de 18k va en la señal del cable rca. ¿La otra iria en la masa? No entendi qué sería la entrada y qué la masa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

Me gusta más un potenciómetro de 20 o 22 o 25 K log doble 

V1 es la entrada y V2 la salida









R1 es la de 18k y V2 la de 3k3 , Ve = entrada y Vs = salida






Saludos !

 .


----------



## miguelus (Mar 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes johnny1990.

Como te comenté en mi Primer Post la solución del Potenciómetro, aunque viable, no es muy recomendable, ten en cuenta que no vas a estar continuamente ajustando el volumen, lo harás una única vez.

Si te decides por esa opción tendrás el problema añadido del montaje mecánico del Potenciómetro, lo tendrás que montar dentro de una pequeña caja metálica, a mí me parece un lujo no justificado para este fin 

Lo de la Resistencias sería una opción más que justificada y de muy fácil realización.

Y tranquilo, poner estas Resistencias no dañará para nada tu flamante equipo de música 

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

Claro ,  no fui claro  , pondría el potenciómetro dentro del Sony , cerca de la entrada que vaya a usar


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 9, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> La idea que propone diegomj1973 es correcta pero... para poder realizarla necesitarías de instrumental, al menos de un Osciloscopio, de un Generador de Audio, y a ser posible de un Medidor de Audio (que midiera en dB,s).
> Las propuestas anteriores son fáciles de realizar y dado la pequeña atenuación necesaria, la banda pasante no se vería afectada.
> ...



Lo que propuse se podría implementar sin ningún tipo de instrumental, siempre que las especificaciones de ambos equipos a interconectar (la fuente de señal y el amplificador) sean confiables, se sepan interpretar y el rango de actuación del ecualizador y la ecualización escogida lo permitan.

En cuanto a la red de atenuación externa, hay que resaltar que *siempre* existe afectación de la banda pasante. Esa afectación depende directamente de los valores resistivos (impedancias) escogidos para esa misma red de atenuación y de la relación de esos valores con la de los de impedancia de entrada y salida de los equipos interconectados. Esta afectación puede ser mucha o muy poca (incluso afecta tanto en baja como en alta frecuencia). Dependerá del diseñador que lo implemente y qué sea lo que pretenda como desempeño de sus equipos.

Saludos

PD: un hilo interesante que le puede servir a quien tiene que implementarlo es este mismo:

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-valvular-50w-rms-canal-hi-fi-81356/index10.html#post942613_

PD2: si la salida máxima de la fuente de señal supera la entrada máxima del amplificador no existe otra opción que la red de atenuación externa (si no se desea "hechar mano" dentro de los equipos).


----------



## johnny1990 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, primero que nada muchisimas gracias por todas las respuestas. Hice un poco de las dos cosas que mencionaron. Compre unas resistencias de 20K y como el potenciometro no salia realmente caro también lo compre por si no me alcanzaba con la resistencia.

Efectivamente probe las resistencias pero me quedé corto, debi haber comprado de más valores. Finalmente puse el potenciómetro  y funciona perfecto. Yo buscaba uno logarítmico de 22 o  25 pero no tenian otro que de 50k y lineal.

Como me advirtió miguelus iba a ser demasiado lujo el potenciómetro jeje. Pero pude soldarlo y funciona. Adjunto una foto de lo que quedó:



Muchisimas gracias a todos nuevamente, quizas para muchos de los que respondieron esto era un problema menor, pero para mi que vengo de las ciencias sociales solucionar esto era todo un desafio. Lo primiero que escuche ahora con mi minicomponente me va a parecer una obra maestra jeje.

Saludos


----------



## Marce2007 (Ene 21, 2022)

Hola gente ! Me paso lo mismo con mi cd player y mi equalizador , le puse resistencias de 100k y redujo el volumen , pero lamentable mente se oye un zumbido como de motor y no lo puedo sacar! .alguien tiene alguna idea de que puede ser? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2022)

Mejor hacer un divisor de tensión con una impedancia mas baja, el zumbido puede ser por una mala masa o por esa resistencia demasiado alta.


----------

